
Bain Capital, Andreessen Horowitz, Polychain Invest $133M into Basecoin - sethbannon
http://fortune.com/2017/10/16/cryptocurrency-basecoin-investment/
======
blacksqr
Economist Bernard Lietaer proposed a currency similarly based on a basket of
commodities called the Terra back in 2001, but could never get it off the
ground. Would be interesting if this turned out to be equivalent.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_(currency)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_\(currency\))

